# Get 70 high PR Backlinks



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Good stuff I found over on CT.



StellarServices said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this website but I figured I should contribute a little so I don't look like a "free loader."
> 
> ...




I ping'd 68 out of 70 :thumbsup:

I also found that the keywords are separated by a space only.

The quote distorts the letters, here is what you enter into the text box: *www. yourdomain .com|keywords

*Here is a good definition of "backlinks" if your not aware of what it is: BackLinks


----------

